

How fast can a startup get things done? - myoung8
http://carwoo.com/blog/how-fast-can-a-startup-get-things-done/

======
dennmart
I think it's just as important in a startup to know how to be able to control
the deluge of ideas of things that you're able to build. Many times I've seen
smaller teams just go overboard testing out and implementing all their ideas
that really doesn't add a whole lot of value to whatever they're building.

------
wccrawford
Yes, startups and small companies can get things done more quickly. There's
many reasons, but mainly I think it's that the system isn't very complex yet.
Your first line of code has -nothing- that it can wreck. Your first system
can't interfere with any of your other systems. Your first update can't
regress any bugfixes.

The longer you've been in business, the more complex your company's systems
are going to be. A certain amount can be done to minimize this, but only so
much.

Also, the longer you've been in business, the more customers you have, and the
more those customers rely on you.

And once you've gotten the system stable enough to sign contracts that include
SLAs, you have that to worry about.

In a properly run company, those meetings exist because they are needed to
keep the company on track and avoid hemorrhaging money due to bugs and
mistakes.

